
W3Fools – A W3Schools Intervention - joeyespo
http://www.w3fools.com/
======
tessica
This has been posted many times. And each time, I never truly understand
what's wrong with w3schools. I used it when I was much younger (although I've
switched to MDN now) and I haven't found very much wrong with it. Can someone
please enlighten me?

~~~
isaacaggrey
It seems that W3Fools has changed recently since it was popularized in 2011,
but the page used to have a very lengthy list about the recommended bad
practices or flat out inaccuracies of W3Schools.

